# League Of Legends



## Cloud The Wizard (Nov 17, 2014)

Anyone else play?
Add me: Cloud McNuggets
I main support.


----------



## SabreKittie (Dec 30, 2014)

I used to play fairly religiously a couple of years ago (season two, I think?) but I found I was completely unable to function AT ALL if I was smoking. My friend who regularly played drunk fared only slightly worse.

edit: I also played mainly support, so we would not have been a good match.


----------

